# Schapelle Corby



## ether (May 18, 2005)

What are your views?

Cheers Alex


----------



## Kenshin (May 18, 2005)

yes save david chappelle


----------



## Bouncer (May 18, 2005)

Your a tool Chris, lol
I reckon she's innocent. Dunno why, just do.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 18, 2005)

I think she did it ,And i am also sick of the coverage on tv .


----------



## Bryony (May 18, 2005)

Now come on....
how dumb could you possibley be to just put it in your surf bord bag?

come on now people think!
a drug dearlers in movies......all that trouble to hide what it is
on the news with drug busts.....all hidden in videos, tin cans ect

if you were going to try to take anything into another country without anyone knowing wouldn't you at least hide it?
not just pack it.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 18, 2005)

How dumb could you be to not lock your bag ?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 18, 2005)

I'm with Bryony on this one! 
Innocent......... and if you dont know why.... sheesh! read a newspaper!
-H


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2005)

I think she might be innocent, especially after all the hype with smuggling racket at QANTAS.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 18, 2005)

Anyone can say thier innocent once the buble has burst .
And Nephrurus like i said i am sick of all the news relating to her :roll:


----------



## diamond_python (May 18, 2005)

I N N O C E N T ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Nephrurus (May 18, 2005)

Hey look, those of you who have'nt been overseas in a while may well talk about the locking bag defence and such and such.... Anyway, any overseas flights require the removal of all locks from bags before they go on the plane. Otherwise they just snip them off when they go through the xray machines. I had to take them off my bag when i went to Laos and my friend had to remove them when she went to Canada. 
If she had indeed locked her bag and was found with dope that she'd locked in there, i think that would be fairly damning evidence. Seeing as she had an unlocked bag and with the current revelations about the dodgey baggage handlers and all i'd say she was innocent (just my opinion).
-H


----------



## Ricko (May 18, 2005)

why would she take dope to a country where it is dirt cheap to buy????? innocent all the way but im sick of the coverage also


----------



## Bryony (May 18, 2005)

she may be innocent, and i believe she is

but man am i sick of all the hype! i dont listen to the radio, dont watch tv, dont read the newspaper but i still know everything about this!


----------



## Jonathon (May 18, 2005)

*Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



Ricko said:


> why would she take dope to a country where it is dirt cheap to buy?????/quote]
> 
> 
> Exactly


----------



## Ricko (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

thanks jonathon, specially when she would make heaps more money from it over here, if she got caught with it here she would have got 18months jail not a chance at life in prison. but everyone is entitled to there opinion and i9 hope she gets off.


----------



## pugsly (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Dober I was with you at first, but as per usual ya need to know the facts of a case before you assume anything, the media can portray her in what ever way they like, the only reason they are portraying her innocent is because as Darren Hinch said (even though I dont agree with other comments he made) she is young, white and pretty. If she was an Afgany or Asian do you think she would be gettin home supprt, unlikely unfortunately.

I think she is innocent however only for the fact that as mentioned you dont go into a country which readily has marijuana and ALL SORTS of other drugs widely available. I have been to Bali and know all to well what goes on over there..

As for locks on the bags, yes it is true in some countries they will not allow it especially the US, but even if she had a lock on it, there would still easily be an opportunity for the baggage handlers or anyone else working at the airline to snip it open.

To be honest even if she is found guilt there are 2 more avenues for appeal, so this could go on for years guys.. get used to it..


----------



## moosenoose (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

I think it was for her personal use :wink: :lol: (jokes)

The locked bag thing doesn't work as Nephrurus has said. Not that I've ever gone overseas :cry: I've heard so many times from people who have that if you want your luggage in one piece keep it unlocked. Locked bags bring about suspicion, unlocked bags however can leave you open for having stuff planted on you! - you can't win!! I personally don't think she'd be dumb enough to just try and walk a drug like that in for the sake of simply selling it! I reckon she is innocent.

The worst bit about it is now the Indonesians have got themselves a considerably large media coverage highlighting something they have always warned tourists about! They may even have a world stage! It might now be a golden opportunity to show overseas travellers who want to travel to their country that if you are caught bringing drugs in you are not going to get out either from gaol or alive! :? That's a scary thought! Especially if she really is innocent! :?


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Good old Aussie Hydro is not available locally in Bali. The tourists dont buy from locals as thats how you get busted. Drug dealing in Bali is run from the top. Expats deal to other expats and tourists and they dont sell local weed. They sell hydro from, ooh lets see now, Australia? Its sells fro more than its sells here.


----------



## Sdaji (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

It's pretty clear that she is innocent. Not even the most empty headed lunatic would smuggle dope out of Australia and into Indonesia, especially in such an absurb way. It would be like smuggling chondroes out of Australia and taking them to a country where they are worth nothing but owning them will send you to your death.

I'm amazed that the Indonesian government hasn't very publicly screamed "Wow, we don't know what on earth went wrong here. We love you, here is a million dollars for your trouble". Perhaps they haven't noticed that tourism is the backbone of their economy and treating Australian tourists like this is going to cost their country insane amounts of money in lost income. It also strains their diplomatic relationship with Australia, which would be bad for them if our government decides to cut back on the millions of dollars in foreign aid we send them each year, despite the fact that extreme hatred against Australians is common in Indonesia.

They should be in damage control after tourists have been scared off by angry mobs of protestors burning Australian flags etc, the Bali bombing etc, not sending out a message to the world that they'll send innocent tourists to prison, or to their deaths if they manage. Yes, she is white, young and pretty, this gives her unfair sympathy, it also makes the Indonesian government look worse, it's stupid politics, but it makes what they are doing even worse for themselves.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

guilty


----------



## Sdaji (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



> guilty



Heh, possibly. You'd have to be less than brain dead to do what she is accused of, but then again, you'd have to be less than brain dead to use heroin or eat at McDonalds, yet people regularly do both. (No offence to any heroin users intended).

Guilty or innocent, the Indonesian government is slitting its country's wrists treating her this way. 

Maybe she actually just hates Indonesia like crazy and really is guilty - just did it do force the Indonesian government to hurt their country. Sounds more plausible than any movie plots anyone has come up with for quite a few years :lol:


----------



## Linus (May 19, 2005)

They baggage handler driving along the tarmac at sydney airport with a camel head on was all the evidence I needed!


----------



## playwell (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Not guilty!, even the complete ingorant could see that.

If she was serious about moving that much gear into a country where the the pot is worth 10% of its valure here, she would not be so stupid to simply 4kg into a bag like that. That much pot in a plastic bag inside a body board bag would not only be obvious to look at but you would be able to smell it from 20 metres away.

There is no motive or thought behind the action. Its a massive no brainer. There would be no chance of it getting through any airport in the world.

Innocent. 

Stupid third world A holes should let her go.


----------



## Gregory (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

I'm with Phil on this one.
You just have to read her body language and facial expressions to realise she's bullshytting.
The tears won't wash with the Judges.
Put her up against the wall I reckon.


----------



## hugsta (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



> Guilty or innocent, the Indonesian government is slitting its country's wrists treating her this way.



I agree, I think she is innocent as you would have to be pretty stupid to smuggle drugs like that, but to say that the Indonesian Government should just let her go and is slitting its own wrists is also wrong. If it was the same stituation over here they wouldn't just let them go, or anywhere else in the world. If you are caught doing the wrong thing, like smuggling drugs, no matter how obviously stupid it was, you would go to court and be trialled. 

I just hope if she does get imprisoned that she is sent back her and then the government can decide her fate.


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

If the Indonesian courts work the same as ours, then she doesn't need to be proven innocent. All the defense has to establish is reasonable doubt; the fact that her bag was not locked, and that there is evidence of tampering with luggage and drug trafficking by baggage handlers in Australia should be ample grounds for doubt. 



Hix


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Drug Smugglers...stupid?
No way, they are all bright cookies aren't they?


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Goode Corby be a witch! Burn her! burn her! :roll: ...........prbly innocent, certainly dosent deserve the death penalty, let alone 30 years in a stinking hell hole! peadophiles and murderes get better treatment, go figure!


----------



## RevDaniel (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

I think the she maybe innocent and possibly stupid. However, a lifetime in jail though is very long. I pity the poor girl. I cannot begin to imagine what must be going on inside her head. If the girl is guilty well lock her up, trow away the key and for the news to forget about her.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Even if she is guilty, i reckon about 5 years max should be plenty enough. Its only pot for gods sake!!!

Although i personally agree with most and think she is innocent. And i can tell you for sure, even if i was to win a first class trip with everything included to indonesia, id sell it on ebay. This corby debacle has been the last straw for me, i'll never set foot in there unless my work sends me there for some reason. 

(atleast then i'll be on the right side of the rifle)


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Did they ask her to open the bag? why? was she acting sus?, sweating, fiddling, giggling and playing reggae through a boombox? She claims she opened it without being asked, hardly something she would deliberatly do if she knew it was there. :?


----------



## ErisKSC (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

I'd like to make a couple of points.
1- her relative in Bali, OWNS A SURF SHOP! Why bring your own Body board????
2- As someone else pointed out Hydro is not available in Bali, if you wanna smoke dirty bush weed, then you pay next to nothing, hydro over there is 2 to 3 times market value here.
3- If you saw the bag of weed (4.something kilos) thats almost 10 pounds, and for it to be that small means it was vaccum packed and therefore airtight.
4- A bodyboard and bag might weigh in at 5kg, that pack of weed almost doubled the weight, and she didn't notice?
5- My GF's parents know The Corby family, and they say the whole family smokes it, maybe they got a bit big for their boots (re: Surf shop in Bali, easiest place to buy Aussie weed there)

Open your eyes GUILTY, and all that crying and begging to God ain't gunna save her from anything!

As for the life imprisonment, thats the cop! You commit a crime in another country you are subject to that countries laws. AND THATS IT! I doubt there is a person in this country who from a young age didn't realise that Indonesia has a vicious judicial system, and from what i hear a much lower rate of re-offenders than Australia.

I hope they leave her there, people like that give Aussies a bad name overseas.


----------



## peterescue (May 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



instar said:


> Did they ask her to open the bag? why? was she acting sus?, sweating, fiddling, giggling and playing reggae through a boombox? She claims she opened it without being asked, hardly something she would deliberatly do if she knew it was there. :?



maybe the Denpassar baggage handlers forgot to take it out?


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

ErisKSC

1. It's her favorite board maybe? She was'nt planning on visiting the relative and the shop on this trip perhaps? nothing in that!

2. You seem to be well informed! 

3. I did, it wasnt vacume packed ! your point? a vacume packed bag dosent mean its her vacume packed bag, or that it was vacume packed explicitly to avoid detection. drug dogs will smell it, scans will show it, and those alert lil balinese customs guys will find it! No prints either!

4. I highly doubt a body board in a cotton bag would weigh 5 kl, not a bloody chance! there light for a reason. Your 4kl vacume packed bag will bring it to maybe 5kg, still not a hell of a lot of weight, shes not a 80 y.o women with osteofibrosis! 

5. LOl, get em to join up and give us the inside story! 

Innocent!


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 19, 2005)

[[You have beened warned about swearing. Your account is suspended]]


if she's guilty then it wont affect me if she is innocent then it wont affect me

dont care

lets all build a bridge and get over it! :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



ErisKSC said:


> I'd like to make a couple of points.
> 1- her relative in Bali, OWNS A SURF SHOP! Why bring your own Body board????
> 
> 5- My GF's parents know The Corby family, and they say the whole family smokes it, maybe they got a bit big for their boots (re: Surf shop in Bali, easiest place to buy Aussie weed there)
> ...



1. As inny said, favourite body board maybe? why bother to get one there if you have one you use regularly and are happy to take with you. 

5. Thats a pretty big thing to say in a public forum dude. Id be very careful what you say about the family directly. Its statements like this that are sometimes used in a bad way. Im sure there is a law somewhere that could have you convicted of something for what you just wrote. And personally i think you have no right saying it. 

Also, from putting her bag into check in to the time the authorities (if you can call them that) at the indo airport asked her to open the bag, she hadnt touched the bag so she didnt get the chance to feel the extra weight of it. The only time she touched the bag was when they asked if she could open it. Before that, the last time she had touched the bag was at brisbane airport at check in as i said. Only the biggest of fools would gladly open the bag (let alone admit it was their's) if they were guilty of having put drugs in it. I reckon even the macquarie fields youth that were in the media recently arent that dumb, and Schappelle seems to have atleast half a brain more than them. 

Again i'll say it. Not guilty. Bring her home now!!!


----------



## Matty (May 19, 2005)

GUILTY


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



instar said:


> hardly something she would deliberatly do if she knew it was there. :?



This is true! Why on earth would you?




ErisKSC said:


> I'd like to make a couple of points.
> 1- her relative in Bali, OWNS A SURF SHOP! Why bring your own Body board????



If that's the case, then why wouldn't she have hollowed the board out and hidden it inside?



ErisKSC said:


> 2- As someone else pointed out Hydro is not available in Bali, if you wanna smoke dirty bush weed, then you pay next to nothing, hydro over there is 2 to 3 times market value here.



You seem to know a lot about it! :lol:



ErisKSC said:


> 3- If you saw the bag of weed (4.something kilos) thats almost 10 pounds, and for it to be that small means it was vaccum packed and therefore airtight.



So? ....and?



ErisKSC said:


> 4- A bodyboard and bag might weigh in at 5kg, that pack of weed almost doubled the weight, and she didn't notice?



Wasn't she carrying other things also? :? 



ErisKSC said:


> 5- My GF's parents know The Corby family, and they say the whole family smokes it, maybe they got a bit big for their boots (re: Surf shop in Bali, easiest place to buy Aussie weed there)



That's a pretty damning allegation! Do you honestly think the Australian Governement would have gotten involved if they knew this information? What about the newspapers? They have a nose for finding stuff like this out! I've read nothing like this anywhere? Surely it would be a known fact about the family! But hey, I don't know :?



ErisKSC said:


> Open your eyes GUILTY, and all that crying and begging to God ain't gunna save her from anything!



Hmmm Judge, jury and executioner. I bet Lindy Chamberlain was glad you were nowhere near a courtroom! She'd still be in there soley because of speculation :? 



ErisKSC said:


> As for the life imprisonment, thats the cop! You commit a crime in another country you are subject to that countries laws. AND THATS IT! I doubt there is a person in this country who from a young age didn't realise that Indonesia has a vicious judicial system, and from what i hear a much lower rate of re-offenders than Australia.
> 
> I hope they leave her there, people like that give Aussies a bad name overseas.



Isn't it funny how you're so sure everyone else is wrong because you have an opinion! I'm glad some people show a little compassion and at least give most the benefit of the doubt! :? 

My heart certainly isn't bleeding for the 9 who got done recently there! They ARE guilty! The Corby case has too much doubt involved in it, without the tears, to be so clear cut. There was also suspicion about the brother planting the weed in her bag - that has more depth in it! 

Anyway, guilty or not, they might simply make an example out of her.


----------



## sarahbell (May 19, 2005)

what type of fool would put a huge bag of dope in a cotton/thin fabic bag with a body board in it.
I f she was a pot smoking hippie then she would have gone to great lenghts to hide as most dope smokers are just a tad paranoid and always think they are being watched.

She either has less brains then a swamp donkey or she is innocent.


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

"Oi, thats Slander! watch what you say about Swamp Donkeys, my client is considering a law suit!"

Mr Ben. Dover , lawyer for Swamp Donkeys legal Aid Services.


----------



## peterescue (May 19, 2005)

How stupid is she? Dumb cow got caught, thats how stupid she is. 
I feel sorry for her but I felt sorry for David Hicks and Mamdouh Habib, I also felt sorry for Barlow and Chambers, that 16 year old Australian kid who is doing 13 years in Cambodia. They were also stupid.


----------



## spooky (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Indonesia ought to take a look in their own backyard!
The justice system, police are the most crooked on earth!
If they find her guilty (I think she is innocent) its because they are pis### off 'cause they wouldn't of got their cut out of it!


----------



## ErisKSC (May 19, 2005)

well i'd like to retract whjat i said about the family, as it is hearsay and doesn't relate directly to Chapele, i just thort it was interesting to compare the behaivour we've seen through the media and what i've heard personally about the family.

as for point 2, yes i am well informed, and i'll say nothing more about it.

I think the important point in this whole Huge case are, she is suspected of commiting a crime in Indonesia, she will suffer the judicial system, punishment and whatever else the Indonesians see fit. 
The coverage in Australia of this case has bee dreadful with the media having already decided the verdict, what the hell do any of us actually know about it other than what we've seen on telly?

My opinion was Guilty, and i'm entitled to it. I didn't personally attack anyone who said Innocent and i'd appreciate the same respect, I have retracted what i agree was a bad statement.

Just don't believe everything you read in the paper or see on the Telly.


----------



## sarahbell (May 19, 2005)

Inny-when you can show me a smart swamp donkey i will retract my comment.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 19, 2005)

Regardless whether or not she is guilty or innocent one thing that remains certain is the fact that drugs in Bali are offered to tourists every day and quite blatently. Yet the authorities scream blue murder when a foriegner is caught with any amount. I mean how seriouly are they really taking on the task of cleaning up the drug trade? Besides executing the odd tourist their efforts seem like an absolute joke to me.


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2005)

ErisKSC said:


> My opinion was Guilty, and i'm entitled to it. I didn't personally attack anyone who said Innocent and i'd appreciate the same respect, I have retracted what i agree was a bad statement..



I didn't say you did.



ErisKSC said:


> Just don't believe everything you read in the paper or see on the Telly.



Or on the internet! 

The one thing I can say about newspapers is that if there is something remotely dirty or newsworthy they can find on someone - they'll print it! Whether it's right or wrong it'll always come out in the papers one way or another - but like I've said, there has been nothing!

The only known guilty thing about her is that it was in her possession. Anyone to jump on and say she's guilty straight out without knowing the whole facts are kidding themselves! How would you feel if you were being beaten in the street for no reason at all, and the people passing by said " Obviously must this person must have done something to deserve it - so I'm not helping!" Hmmmm.....Bugger that! Benefit of the doubt it's called people! If she is truly guilty and can be proven beyond a shadow of a doubt - line her up by all means! Knowing the Indonesians and their justice system, and I have a friend who used to live there so I've heard all the stories, they will probably end up accidently having her executed! :? -opps! :?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2005)

i dont know if she did it or not..
i do know a swamp donkey is a north american moose  
about as smart as any bovine


----------



## salebrosus (May 19, 2005)

You wouldn't get me in their damn country no matter how cheap the holiday was.

Simone.


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

My client says.."Oh yeah, Im smart!, I can show you how smart I am, Aint just any ol Swamp Donkey...yadda yadda "Aka Donkey on shrek! :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2005)

I'm sure you've all heard this joke, and I'll modify it for the sake of not getting into a racist argument lol

There was this guy driving through the NT late one afternoon and he was driving quite casually as there was no chance in the world of him hitting anything as it was extremely desolate and barren. Anyway, after sometime he was driving along and wasn?t paying particular attention to the road in front of him when all of a sudden he slams his 4WD into two people who seemed to appear out of nowhere over a slight dip in the road. The guy was in a panic! The cops out here would lock him up for sure! After awhile the bloke settled down and thought the best thing to do was to come clean and ring the local constabulary.

After about 3 hrs, a single officer finally turned up. ?I didn?t see them officer!? the guy pleaded. The cop looked sternly at him, and then proceeded to walk over to the 4wd to the first guy he hit who was still firmly wedged in through the windscreen of the vehicle. ?Hmmmm? grunted the cop and looked back at the driver. The driver was really beginning to panic at this stage as the policeman looked at him in despair with a raised eyebrow. The cop then walked over to the other victim, some 30 metres away from the 4WD, he stopped and surveyed the surroundings and then slowly started to walk back to the driver shaking his head.

Once he got back, the policeman looked him in the eyes and said ?You know this won?t be good don?t you??, to which the driver responded ?I?m a goner aren?t I?? the cop looked surprised! ?But it?s not you?re fault!!!? the cop added! ?You?re the victim here and we?ll charge them as follows ? the first guy who?s busted your windscreen, we?ll have him for attempting a break and enter, and the second guy up the road, we?ll charge him for leaving the scene of a crime!? :wink:

So the moral is: There is always two sides to the story! :lol:


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

Valvoline, you know what I mean.

Our next caller is.....


----------



## Sdaji (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



> but to say that the Indonesian Government should just let her go and is slitting its own wrists is also wrong. If it was the same stituation over here they wouldn't just let them go, or anywhere else in the world. If you are caught doing the wrong thing, like smuggling drugs, no matter how obviously stupid it was, you would go to court and be trialled.



If she is proven guilty, by all means, excecute her. I have no sympathy for drug dealers and would love to see capital punishment brought in for them here. If it is true that she is guilty (maybe, just maybe, she actually is even more stupid than a below average swamp donkey, although if she is guilty, it is arguably more plausible that she wanted to be caught) and it can be proven, they'll still be slitting their own metaphoric wrists by losing countless dollars in tourism revenue while giving themselves a bad image before the rest of the world - sure, arguably they have no choice and should do it, but right or wrong, I'm surprised they are willing to dig their heals in like this when the world is looking down on them and they're causing themselves so much harm. Don't confuse my being surprised that they don't with me thinking they should or are obliged to.


On a completely different topic, some people here seem to know a lot about dope. I don't smoke it, don't like to come within 50ft of it and don't know a heck of a lot about it. Is there really much difference in quality between hydro and bush dope? As far as I know, people smoke it and get stoned. I've seen plenty of people smoke both and never heard anyone mention there being much difference. Apparently there is, so what is it? Just curious.

In case any kids are reading: don't smoke dope, I've seen it ruin many lives.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



> why would she take dope to a country where it is dirt cheap to buy?????


you been there?
not that i was buying but a friend was and its hard to get and about as dear as here


----------



## playwell (May 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



Gregory said:


> I'm with Phil on this one.
> You just have to read her body language and facial expressions to realise she's bullshytting.
> The tears won't wash with the Judges.
> Put her up against the wall I reckon.



They had an expert analyse her body langauge,speech and all other reactions to questions. *The expert said "Innocent"*

The BS about her sister owning a surf shop in Bali. :x 

Her sister and brother in law own a shop on the Gold Coast & live on the gold coast.

I notice that all the people who think she is guilty dont bother with facts or are so quike to jump to conclutions based on gossip.

Ever heard of chinese wispers.

Who ever said that The Indo's dont have or cant grow hydro, snap out of it. They are not that backward. Thats just stupid.

What the poor girl & her family needs now is people to stop spreading BS & ingorance bulit opon 2nd,3rd or 9th hand stupid rumours.

What if it was your close relative. :cry:


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



Sdaji said:


> In case any kids are reading: don't smoke dope, I've seen it ruin many lives.



Actually I think the message is more like this: If you're going to smuggle drugs into Indonesia, make sure it's something better than a bag of grass. Much better if you try and bring in Coke or Heroin! Cos even a stupid bag of grass, that has far less victims than alcohol, may very well cost you your life!

Seriously, hands up if you'd even dream about it bringing it into Bali? What better way than to get some unsuspecting traveller to take it in for you! I think I'll stick to travelling within Australia thanks :?


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*



> In case any kids are reading: don't smoke dope, I've seen it ruin many lives.



Good point. They don't call it 'dope' for nothing.

And it's already ruined a good part of Schapelle Corby's life, and she might not even have had anything to do with it at all!



Hix


----------



## danw (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

I think she is definently innocent...I just hope the Judges see that


----------



## ether (May 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

One of her relatives doesent actually own a surf shop, at least thats what that special TV program on 9 said.

I reckon she didn't do it but on the other hand i will be very suprised if she gets off...


----------



## dobermanmick (May 19, 2005)

If there was no reason to bring it in the country Then why would it have been in the bag at all ?


----------



## BenJM (May 19, 2005)

GUILTY

what all the current affair shows and news fail to say is that her brother is actually in prison in queensland on drug charges. And why is a drug lord defending her? (I shall not mention a name here due to possible slander problems). The above info comes from a very credible source that i know within the government. She should have been taken in to a back room at the bali airport and shot dead!
Ben.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

BenJM said:


> She should have been taken in to a back room at the bali airport and shot dead!
> Ben.



I think you should keep comments like that to yourself.


----------



## Greebo (May 20, 2005)

Hey, it still might happen. The verdict is not in yet.


Next caller.....


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2005)

BenJM said:


> GUILTY
> 
> what all the current affair shows and news fail to say is that her brother is actually in prison in queensland on drug charges. And why is a drug lord defending her? (I shall not mention a name here due to possible slander problems). The above info comes from a very credible source that i know within the government. She should have been taken in to a back room at the bali airport and shot dead!
> Ben.



What a CROCK! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> BenJM said:
> 
> 
> > GUILTY
> ...



hehehehehe, damn straight moosey. But there is always someone that knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that knows someone on the inside. :roll: LMAO


----------



## Hickson (May 20, 2005)

Geeeeez........it's a good thing none of you work in the judicial system. 



Hix


----------



## peterescue (May 20, 2005)

Shows how little you know of the judicial system HiX :roll: :winkwe need a smiley that does a sort of elbow nudge)
(


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2005)

On the contrary I think I'd be great in the judicial system 

The crims would get whats rightfully coming, and the ones that thought they'd gotten away scott free would be cleaned up afterwards with my version of a Star Chamber :wink: I think I would have made a great vigilante cop :lol: :lol:


----------



## peterescue (May 20, 2005)

So, to cut to the chase. What sort of Herps does she keep, obviously she's got a few Asian House Geckos or Big House Geckos in her case.


----------



## spooky (May 20, 2005)

> If there was no reason to bring it in the country Then why would it have been in the bag at all ?


Apparently it forgot to get intercepted by one of the dodgy baggage handlers in either Sydney or Melbourne!

I think the crux of this story is that it could happen to anyone going to these (godforsaken) countries, that includes you or me!
I just hope to god that it never happens to any of you lot that are so quick to judge her guilty as charged!!!!


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 20, 2005)

> I notice that all the people who think she is guilty dont bother with facts or are so quike to jump to conclutions based on gossip.



i know the story and i still think she did it.
theres a big market for it over there. other drugs are cheap.
most australian over there will only smoke pot.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 20, 2005)

but on the other hand, there's better ways to get it there and you would take more because that will not last long selling it there.


p.s i dont smoke it ok


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 20, 2005)

also i think she should get off because of the total stuff up of the case, and i think if she does get years in jail it should be spent overe here, this does not mean i dont think she did it.


----------



## zard (May 20, 2005)

BenJM said:


> GUILTY
> 
> what all the current affair shows and news fail to say is that her brother is actually in prison in queensland on drug charges. And why is a drug lord defending her? (I shall not mention a name here due to possible slander problems). The above info comes from a very credible source that i know within the government. She should have been taken in to a back room at the bali airport and shot dead!
> Ben.


pffffft.. what a stupid comment based on gossip and inuendo..
i know a bloke who knows a bloke who slept with a chick who overheard a conversation while at a bar..... blah blah blah. you should be punished accordingly for gossiping, it is actualy a jailable offence in one country now (i read that in the paper so it must be true :lol: )

i dont know if she is innocent or guilty, i assume she is innocent but i have been known to be wrong before.
if she is guilty she should be punished according to the laws held in the country she was caught in and serve her time in that country also.


----------



## BenJM (May 20, 2005)

my comments were neither gossip, or innuendo nor a "crook"
One of my close relation is a detective senior constable in the queensland police force, he is in the CSIU. ( Corrective services investigation unit). this officer has confirmed that a brother of schappelle corby is currently serving a sentence for drug trafficking. Still no mention of name regarding the drug lord, however, this man is publicly defending her. Why would someone who has "never had anything to do with drugs" be getting defended by a drug lord and have close family in prison for drug trafficking. 
I still stand by my comment of her being shot dead.
Ben


----------



## ether (May 20, 2005)

> She should have been taken in to a back room at the bali airport and shot dead!
> Ben.



Shot dead from sumggling some pot into Indonesia, pretty harsh don't you think?


----------



## playwell (May 20, 2005)

You are still speculating about a situation you really know nothing about.
It may be true that her brother is what you say he is.
It dosnt mean she is guilty, so shut up and stop spreading crap.

If she is guilty, so what? Its only weed. If the goverments of world could control weed like they do alcohol then it would be legal. It is a stupid situation where she has been sucked into.

She has passed drug tests. She has had experts study her reactions/body language etc. so if your not an expert shup up

Lets just say, if she was in a Civilised country she would not be rotting in a rat hole that she is.


----------



## BenJM (May 20, 2005)

It does not matter that it is only "pot" or "weed". What needs to be remembered is that this substance is illegal and that's all that matters. She broke the law, now she has to face her punishment. If alcohol were illegal i would condone the same punishment. All because marijuana is not a "hard drug" it does not make it anymore acceptable and i do not consider my comments to be "crap". they are accurate. Who are you to assume that i know nothing about this situation? No one, thats what.
Ben.


----------



## salebrosus (May 20, 2005)

On the point of governments Playwell has anyone been to Amsterdam?

Simone.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 20, 2005)

I Thought that was the penalty for trafficking over there ? What should they do change the rules just for her ?


----------



## playwell (May 20, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> On the point of governments Playwell has anyone been to Amsterdam?
> 
> Simone.



NO, do you want to go with me? 8) :twisted:


----------



## playwell (May 20, 2005)

So... who is coming over tonight for a big fat session.

BYO hydro :lol: & booze :wink:


----------



## BenJM (May 20, 2005)

[[official warning- no personal attacks. APS_Admin]]


----------



## playwell (May 20, 2005)

Whoooo! :lol: , got me there! :lol:


----------



## Nome (May 20, 2005)

BenJM said:


> GUILTY
> 
> what all the current affair shows and news fail to say is that her brother is actually in prison in queensland on drug charges.



If so, why has the media failed to get ahold of this? And didn't her brother (or at least one of them) testify in the bali court that he saw her putting flippers in her body board bag and there was nothing else inside? And he was travelling with her. Does she have more than one brother?

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,15295389-2,00.html?name=topstory


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Schapelle Corby*

ill say inncocent, There isnt much evidence against her.


----------



## beknluke (May 20, 2005)

BenJM said:


> my comments were neither gossip, or innuendo nor a "crook"



First up, it is spelled C-R-O-C-K



BenJM said:


> I still stand by my comment of her being shot dead.
> Ben



And secondly, Ben, do us ALL a favour!! Next time you're heading off in the direct on Bali, let us know so that we can stash some drugs in YOUR bags so that you can sit and spin on the other end of that VERY point stick that you're waving about, hmmm???? 

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

*sigh* some people are so small minded don't you think?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2005)

Nome said:


> BenJM said:
> 
> 
> > GUILTY
> ...



Because it's cough/cough/cough/cough/horsecrap!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> Nome said:
> 
> 
> > BenJM said:
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of bovine excrement actually moosey! LOL


----------



## Nome (May 20, 2005)

Exactly..... I am always surprised at the people that put such things up on a public forum, especially these days with defamation suits everywhere.

It's the same kind of BS that goes around about celebrities :roll: .

And if she does happen to be guilty (which I don't believe she is), she doesn't deserve the death penalty. IMO the only ones that do are certain cold blooded murderers and pedophiles.


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2005)

Hahahahahahaa bye bye Benny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2005)

you tell em benny, yeehaa  
pmsl
drama queens,lol


----------



## Ricko (May 20, 2005)

cya!!


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2005)

You stirrer Bazza! :lol: At least say goodbye to him before he disappears! :lol:

Ben you stuck your own foot in your mouth - nobody helped you! :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2005)

see ya benny,waves bye,ya crazy mo fo


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahhahahahaha That's hilarious!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## peterescue (May 20, 2005)

Did I miss something? see, theres lots of stuff that happens here that isnt my fault.


----------



## farmdog (May 20, 2005)

yeah missed all the good bits but their is some floating in the last page


----------

